# Kids Pankration Tournament (video)



## socalpankration (Mar 18, 2008)

This is from the 2006 California State Championships:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=6&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3

This years California State Championships will be held April 6th at Santa Ana College in Orange County, California. Athletes from all States and Styles are Welcome.
See our Web Site for more info: www.fightleague.org

We have the following Youth Divisions:
Under 8 yrs:
- 60lbs
+60lbs
8-10 yrs:
- 65lbs
- 77lbs
- 90lbs
- 105lbs
+ 105 lbs
11-13 yrs:
- 80lbs
- 95lbs
- 110lbs
- 125 lbs
- 150lbs
+ 150lbs
14-17 yrs:
- 115 lbs
- 125lbs
- 135 lbs
- 145lbs
- 157lbs
- 170lbs
- 185lbs
+ 185lbs
Men's Divsions:
- 130lbs
- 140lbs
- 150lbs
- 160lbs
- 175lbs
- 190 lbs
- 205 lbs
- 230 lbs
+ 230lbs
We also have Womens divsions for 14yrs and older
Here is a Men's Highlight from Last Years State Championships:




www.fightleague.org


----------

